# Campagnolo 11 speed lockring



## mamamia (Feb 8, 2011)

I asked this question in the wrentching forum, but I thought that I would ask here as well...

Could someone tell me if the lockring on a Campagnolo 11 speed cassette the same as the one used on the 10 speed system?
I have another set of wheels coming to be used for 11 speed, but I have a 10 speed lockring and I just wondered now if there is a difference in the thickness.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

mamamia said:


> I asked this question in the wrentching forum, but I thought that I would ask here as well...
> 
> Could someone tell me if the lockring on a Campagnolo 11 speed cassette the same as the one used on the 10 speed system?
> I have another set of wheels coming to be used for 11 speed, but I have a 10 speed lockring and I just wondered now if there is a difference in the thickness.


As far as I can tell there is no reason to be tied to the Campag one. I have a couple of pairs of old 9 speed hubs that use the smaller diameter lockring and have no problem with them.


----------



## Clifford Feldman (Mar 1, 2010)

*Lockring differences*

Their is a difference between the Campy lockring for the 11-tooth small sprocket and the one for the 12 and 13 tooth cassettes. Other than that, the lock rings are interchangeable. Remember that Campagnolo lockrings use a different tool than the Shimano/Sram standard.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I found this thread clarifying:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=232679


----------

